# Want to get back out there



## beginnavagabond (Sep 6, 2016)

So I am at home trying to make some money so I can travel hopefully overseas. My mother says I should try going to a place like Asheville and living there for a little so I can get used to living on my own and being independent. I eventually want to travel to Russia for about a month or two and see everything it has to offer. If I went to Asheville then, Russia, I would have to work, go to Asheville, then come back and work again until I have enough money to go to Russia.

I mostly want to work in Russia in exchange for room & board in Moscow and see the city but I also really want to see the Russian countryside and even Siberia.

What is your opinion? Should I work until I have enough money for both? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Mankini (Sep 6, 2016)

Get a work visa for RU.


----------



## beginnavagabond (Sep 6, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Get a work visa for RU.


I'll consider that!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 6, 2016)

I would personally get used to living on my own before trying to do any sort of international travel. Then again, I've been doing that sort of thing for awhile now and I still haven't went off to other lands so what do I know?

Why don't you go to Asheville and work there for awhile so you can save up for Russia while seeing someplace new? Two birds one stone. Kinda...


----------



## bystander (Sep 6, 2016)

only down side to taking a time out and saving, that I can see..

shit happens- and next thing you know you're 85..

hit it while the hittin' is good. 

You may never be able to save *enough* 

& with more independence.. comes more responsibilities- which doesn't make travelin' any easier.

Mother, Russia; I've always been fascinated with


----------

